# Thinking about buying this baby!! What think ye??



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’m guessing it’s a doeling? How old? Is she registered? Do you have pictures of the dam and sire, as well as the dam’s udder? 

From what I can tell, she has a nice top line, level rump, nice short pasterns, good feet, cute color.  She could be wider, have a better brisket, and could have sharper/higher withers, but overall she’s a nice little goat.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

yes a doe. She is about 2 months. She does come with ADGA papers. Dam is ADGA ID N001794708 Hoanbu SC Reflected Echo I'll try to get a pic and more info of him!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, her dam is nice! Great pedigree too.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes I am excited! :crazy:
Um... What do you think of her ears? The owner said she has a crease in her ear/rolled and ear control..
Do you think it's possible the ears flatten out as she grows? I mean I can live with her having ear control but I'm not sure I'd like it if her ears are really rolled. Actually I'm going to see her this week. Any suggestions of what to do to check her out? I'm kindof clueless in that area! :/


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I have a doe with pretty good ear control too, I don't mind it very much, it adds to her personality.  Her kid this year had perfect, loooooong drooping ears, my favorite! If you get her, down the road, when you are looking for a buck to breed her to, just make sure the one you pick has the longer more pendulous Nubian ears.
I can't really see the ear roll in the pictures, so not much help there. Is it her right ear? It might have just been that she was cramped in the womb so her ears got folded the wrong way (seems to happen pretty often in Nubians and Boers). Did you ask the breeder what she thinks of the ear? Was it like that at birth or did it just "happen"?
This is my doe with the ear control - when she's nervous or excited her ears go straight out from her head....









Do they test for any diseases, particularly CAE?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Whoa. We have some nice nubians up here, but I have NEVER seen toplines that lovely. Get her! Fast!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Thats a pretty goat there - I like how some of you guys can eyeball a goat and see all of its show qualitys.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Aww your goat is adorable! Yes i agree the ear control is cute but i wonder if most judges would think the same? x) So you think she looks pretty nice? 
Yes they are free of CAE, CL and Johne's. I didn't ask how the rolled ear happened but maybe I'll ask.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

GoatiesRDear said:


> Yes I am excited! :crazy:
> Um... What do you think of her ears? The owner said she has a crease in her ear/rolled and ear control..
> Do you think it's possible the ears flatten out as she grows? I mean I can live with her having ear control but I'm not sure I'd like it if her ears are really rolled. Actually I'm going to see her this week. Any suggestions of what to do to check her out? I'm kindof clueless in that area! :/


Excess cartilage and ear control is definitely not desirably. If/when you see her in person, check and see if the tips of her ears can touch in front of her nose. If so, then I think it's ok.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

GoatiesRDear said:


> Aww your goat is adorable! Yes i agree the ear control is cute but i wonder if most judges would think the same? x) So you think she looks pretty nice?
> Yes they are free of CAE, CL and Johne's. I didn't ask how the rolled ear happened but maybe I'll ask.


Thanks! No, I don't think judges would care too much about the ear control (as long as it's not too bad), but I could be wrong... Also, are you planning on showing her? I think ear folds/rolls are a DQ in the show ring. 
I agree with Suzanne, just make sure her ears can touch in front of her nose, if they can they aren't too short and should be fine. All of my Nubian does' ears can touch in front of their noses.
What is her dam's production like? Did you ever get udder pictures?


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes well she offered a small discount on account of the ears so I am happy about that anyway..


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes i would show her. Ok. I'll have to check to see if they touch. No she didn't send anything yet :/


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - I would be a horrible geught judge. I'd be like you got the swagger goat, you got the look and all but....I dunno dog right? I dunno (All like the dude from American Idol back in the day)


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

View attachment 131383​


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Kaisley is the sire's dam and Kourageous is the sire


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Well I certainly wouldn’t mind having her in my herd.... LOVE that buck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are all gorgeous. I would go for it, I don't think her ears are too bad. You can always get a buck with perfect ears to breed her to.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

yes I know I am so excited. OK so do you think $550 is a good price? I just don't want to jump on it if I can find better deal. So in all your opinion's is kidding season about over? it seems most nubian farms around here (ohio) have already reserved their kids for this year so this might be about the best deal I can find this year huh?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I am literally drooling...Wow. Those are some NICE goats!!


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

So does anyone have any input about the price ? Is kidding season considered over?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Kidding season is wrapping up. Hoanobu are great goats. If the ear isn't a DQ then I'd go for it. Ear control shouldn't be an issue. I've never seen a judge DQ a Nubian for ear control. Alpine eats/or airplane ears probably would. But floppy ears that are long enough that can move are fine.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

GoatiesRDear said:


> So does anyone have any input about the price ? Is kidding season considered over?


Price is fine as long as the ear isn't a DQ. I think they would tell you if you ask. Take good photos of the ears and show them to someone who shows.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Ok! Thanks! The owner shows and she said it wasn't a DQ. But that it might take some points off. She actually bought the pregnant dam so this baby will have the Hoanbu name.  I have 3 other doelings that when I bought them about a month ago their ears were not as flat as I would have liked but now their ears are much better and flatter. it would be nice if that would hapen with is doeling but I think it will be fine even if they stay the way they are cuz she is so nice.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree - price is fine, just make sure the ear fold won't be an issue when/if you show her. For reference, the registered Nubian buckling I am getting tomorrow, to be our future herd sire, was priced at $500 (FF price). His pedigree is full of Saada as well as Goldthwaite lines.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The ear fold can be up to a 5 point mark down. A lot of judges probably aren't even going to worry about it though.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Good to know! I'll try to post a pic of the ear when I go to see her tomorrow.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

BTW Goat_Scout, I love your motto! So ture!


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Wow those are a lot of pics. Well so these are pics of the dam and her daughter. Actually I didn't get her so these are just for your curiosity =) let me know what u think


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Why'd you decide not to get her?


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

She was really nice but her ears weren't as flat and framing the face as I would have liked. She and her mother were smaller built and I'm looking for a bigger wider doe. I'm not an expert though so it might just be my preference.


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

Ya I agree if your paying a premium price I would want no flaws. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I like the wider, larger type of Nubians as well. My current Nubians weigh around 80-95 pounds each I think, but next time I am in the market for a doeling (that'll be a while, LOL) I'll be searching for a larger framed one. 
The bucklings we just bought are all pretty big and at maturity will be very large bucks (particularly one of them), hopefully not too big for my does, although they will both be 3rd fresheners and should be fine... Good luck in your search!


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------

